# Airspring Repair Kit Part Number?



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Hey Guys, I have a leaky front left (driver) airspring.
after looking at the pics of the airsprings the guy replaced on the allraodfaq site.
http://allroadfaq.com/content/...shtml
Mine look they might have been changed already. They appear to look pretty much new. The other ones were all haggered looking. The air leaks out the very bottom of the spring where the struts moves up into it.
My question is will the Repair kit, I think it's this nuber 4Z7-698-507 ?
Fix that leak, or do I need the $500 airspring for sure as well?
http://www.audipartssuperstore...d=475
Googling it brings up various websites/forums. some people claim to have good luck with the "repair" kit fixing it, but I can't find a repair kit listed, just that install kit I posted above? It comes with the new o-rings and what not.
For now it's not a big deal to have to replace the front spring, it just sucks cause the car is like a month old to me. The passneger side doesn;t leak at all. (I soapy water'd the struts)


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Airspring Repair Kit Part Number? (G60 Carat)*

http://www.ecstuning.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

